# Glock 40 10mm sight in



## jasonp (Sep 7, 2016)

I just bought a new Glock 10mm. I'm mounting a Burris fast fire 3 on it tomorrow. I'm using it for deer and hog hunting. Will be trying out the underwood 180 and 200gr bullets. My question is what would be a good distance to sight it in at? Thanks


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 8, 2016)

I sight mine at 50 yds.
That is my self imposed limit due to my accuracy and the rounds abilities.
Also the FFIII dot gets to big on the target for me past that range.
Have fun. Mine is a hoot to shoot. The recoil is no where near what I anticipated.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 8, 2016)

I would zero it at 25 yards and then print a 5 shot group at 50Y.  Set your windage at 25 and don't change it.  Make any final vertical adjustment based on the center of your 50Y group.  [If you see a huge change from 25 to 50 its just that you need practice.]  

A tad low at 25 with the height of your optic will get you pretty close; it can be frustrating for some shooters trying to keep tight groups at 50 until you have plenty practice [and the Glock trigger does not help here.]

Also as stated sometimes the dot size gets a bit large at 50 yards.

HINT:  Take your first shot at 25 feet just to make sure you are going to be on paper at longer range.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 8, 2016)

I agree with jmoser. Start in close and move out. I use a laser bore sighter to pre sight so I can usually jump right to the 50 yd mark.
I sight from a good rest. Remember, it's the gun you are sighting in, your accuracy with it will come with practice. Make sure it is on first.
I'm very curious to see the effects of the Underwood ammo you chose. I chose Speer 180 gr Gold Dots from Reed's. It's always been a question for me between good jacketed and good heavy cast bullets in handguns.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2016)

I didn't thing you were supposed to shoot cast bullets in Glocks?


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 8, 2016)

I think gas checks are ok. Also aftermarket barrels. I believe the rifling is the issue.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 8, 2016)

The Underwood he is using is jacketed as is my gold dot. I am interested in gchc as I have read on many forums that they preform very well on game in the heavy weights.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 8, 2016)

I sighted mine in at 45 mainly because I was able to use a long pistol bay at my range and did not have to worry about other shooters.
If I can get a reasonable rest such as treestand rail, shooting sticks etc I would feel comfortable  another 10-15 yards if it was an animal in the open and a good body position.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Sep 9, 2016)

Lilly001 said:


> The Underwood he is using is jacketed as is my gold dot. I am interested in gchc as I have read on many forums that they preform very well on game in the heavy weights.



I have a G29 and shoot hard cast, but only out of my aftermarket barrel.  You are not 'supposed to' use the Glock barrel due to the rifling.  I have never tried just because shooting them requires a lot of cleaning so I stick with my Lone Wolf barrel.  

I shot a deer with one (lungs), and it didn't leave much of an exit.  I decided from then on to save them for big hogs or if I ever carried it where there are bears.  For deer, IMO, stick with jacketed hollow points.  I shoot the 180 underwood XTPs.


----------



## Stickman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm pretty sure a jacketed 10mm bullet is plenty for deer and hogs... See no need for cast...


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 22, 2016)

I looked at the hard cast and may still try some, according to what I've read the way underwood and buffalo bore cast there bullets it doesn't cause the buildup in the barrel that glock warns about. That being said I decided to go with a jacketed soft point made by federal. If these shoot well I'll stick with them


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 22, 2016)

I hand load for my 10 mm I'm shooting a 165 gn Speer Gold dot at around 1400 fps I checked it on Monday at 15 yrds with open sights because I also use my STI as a carry gun off Duty and this is the group I got


----------

